# Opinions on Wheels...



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

first two links didnt work. the third ones are nice..... my hearts still set on the sparco assetto gara


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

None of the links worked for me. Looks like youll have to get the tune instead!

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Raul_Fury (Feb 8, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> None of the links worked for me. Looks like youll have to get the tune instead!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Changed the links, and lol rims


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Cheap, ugly, and heavy in my opinion.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm waiting nothing good yet I want 19s

Sent from my Droid


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sparco Assetas all the way 

Also get the tune sir, you get a cable and it has a transperency mode on it, trust me, others have done warranty work with the tune and they came out ok.


----------



## Raul_Fury (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking into those rims ikermit, and I gotta wait first rims or first tune lol,
edited link with my decision for now


----------

